# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Met deze voeding concentratie verbeteren bij studenten in examenperiode

## FRANCOIS580

Voor ze van een lange en deugddoende vakantie kunnen genieten, moeten onze studenten zich proberen succesvol door de lastige examenperiode te worstelen. Dat is uiteraard gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Je uren- en dagenlang concentreren op de leerstof van de voorbije maanden is niet niks en vraagt extra inspanningen. Concentratieverlies is iets wat studenten zéker dan kunnen missen. We verzamelden voor hen de beste en gezondste voedingsmiddelen om helder te kunnen nadenken en hun concentratie te verhogen!

Je hersenen nemen met hun 1,3 kilogram amper twee procent van je totaal lichaamsgewicht in en toch spelen ze een absolute hoofdrol om je concentratie en je denkvermogen op peil te houden. Daarnaast zijn je hersenen goed voor ruim twintig procent van alle bloed en evenveel van alle zuurstof dat door je lichaam stroomt! Een bijzonder ingewikkeld en complex netwerk van miljarden zenuwcellen of neuronen zorgen voor de gezondheid en de goede werking van je brein. Ieder zenuwcel is in staat te communiceren met de andere miljarden cellen. Dat kan via boodschappers of in het medisch vakjargon neurotransmitters. Om alle kennis te kunnen verwerken en naar behoren te functioneren zijn je hersenen echte energieverslinders

*Energieverslinders*
Je hersenen zijn échte energieverslinders. Die hebben ze uiteraard nodig om hun werk naar behoren te kunnen uitvoeren en de vele boodschappen goed te kunnen overbrengen. Die onmisbare energie halen je hersenen uit de zuurstof en voedingsstoffen die in je bloed terecht komen. De belangrijkste voedingsstoffen voor je hersenen zijn in de eerste plaats goede HDH- cholesterol, omega 3- vetzuren en glucose. Zo hebben je hersenen dagelijks maar liefst 150 gram glucose nodig om maximaal te kunnen functioneren. Niet alleen je hersenen, maar ook je spieren verbruiken heel wat suiker. Zonder voldoende glucose hou je het niet vol en val je flauw. Een belangrijke bron van glucose en fructose en sucrose is fruit. Goede HDH cholesterol is vooral aanwezig in vers en rauw eigeel en omega 3- vetzuren vind je vooral in vette vis zoals zalm, paling, makreel, sardienen, forel, tong, haring en in ansjovis.

*Stabiele bloedsuikerspiegel*
Omdat je hersenen en je geheugen goed zouden functioneren en je je goed zou kunnen concentreren is een gelijkmatige stroom van glucose in je bloedstroom noodzakelijk. Die concentratie aan glucose in je bled of je bloedsuikergehalte moet zo stabiel mogelijk zijn. Je hersenen hebben immers iedere drie uur een nieuwe dosis glucose nodig. Om dat te kunnen realiseren is in de eerste plaats een gezond ontbijt onmisbaar en moet je regelmatig eten. Een gezond ontbijt bestaat uit gezonde vetten, eiwitten en langzame suikers, en uit vezelrijke voeding met voldoende koolhydraten. Hou overdag je energiebalans zoveel mogelijk in evenwicht en probeer zowel stress als oververmoeidheid tijdig te voorkomen. Eten op de juiste tijdstippen is van groot belang om je geestelijke prestaties en je concentratie te verhogen. Een gezond ontbijt stimuleert je geheugen en je vaardigheden!

*Extra tip van de diëtiste:.../...*

*Lees verder...*

----------


## Nora

Goede tips!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Nora!

----------

